# New fish!



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well i got 4 new fishes fer my 5 gallon tank

3 guppies, 2 femmes and a bad ass male lol well not really lol.
and one Betta Splendens. stunning red colour!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice, but please expect it to make short work of those guppies









you might get lucky and they might co-habit.

and pics?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

heh still tring







will get up eventully, actully Betta Splendens are only hostile to other males. otherwise they co-exist quite fine.
heh he is a bit suspicous at the moment LOL he keeps following some of the guppies around lol. but he dosent attack


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I know all about Betta Splendins, and it is not just other males they will attack









they sometimes attack some gouramis, female fighters, paradise fish, neons, guppys, angelfish and a few others - all of these fish I have mensioned I have personally had Bettas with them and up for a fight - or in the case of neons and guppys they just eat them.

however I have also had bettas living in peace with all of these species (amazingly it has generally been red bettas which are the worst problem)


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Gulp uh-oh. well so far so good, look, here he is


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

That is a nice one


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet one dude


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Another lil pic


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I am a big fan of Beta splendins, and we hacn't yet had one in the non-piranha POTM









I think a nice shot of it could do very well


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Flashy pic of the betta. well a lil fuzzy but he moved but i thought it looked nice the way his colours flashed


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Heh in the center of tank, dosent seem to wanna come out in a nice clear pic. so far....


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol so many pics(dont worry these 3 i am hosting lol)
here are a few of the best shots. take yer pic


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow ..awesome red...very nice..potm?hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

Nice Fish MAn


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Nice pics!









To add to what Innes said, I know of a Betta splendins that killed and ate an african dwarf frog when a friend of mine put it it in his tank with the frog.

I've seen them take guppies out too.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I find reg betta crappy. They are good for show. But you have a nice betta there.


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

how much did you pay for them?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

mmm about 39 SEK


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

SEK what kind of currency is that?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Swedish


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

those are aight but HM and CT are WAY BETTER AND MORE PRETTIER!
LaZy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Swedish


 dont you guys have Euros?


----------

